#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Переводы на западные языки комментария Джамгёна Конгтрула Лодрё Тхайе на Лоджонг

## kamtsang

Здравствуйте,
Не знаете ли - существуют ли другие переводы данного текста, кроме этого английского, сделанного ещё в 80-х?

----------


## Чагна Дордже

Кен Маклеод, переводчик этого текста на английский, также делал перевод на французский. Вроде бы, не так давно, французский перевод даже переиздавали с его послелними правками.

----------

